# Painting of Poptart



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wanted to share this painting of Poptart. She was beautiful & very, very much loved.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love it! Another masterpeice!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is just perfect! You get better every day!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

how are you not you famous yet? I foresee a great future in painting for you! I would know, I'm psychic


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

As usual PJ, I love it. You are really talented!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh, PJ, this is wonderful!!! 

& Kalandra - lucky you to have such a gorgeous girl & her fabulous portrait!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

oops, wrong Poptart association, i believe...my apologies! i tried to edit but could not!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! She's a cutie. 
Wrong Poptart! It's such an adorable name though!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Agreed, PJ, Poptart is a REALLY cute name for a hedgehog. Great job, PJM! And would the beautiful Poptart be a black-eyed white hedgehog or a platinum hedgehog.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I seriously thought that was the original picture of Poptart, and not a painting! Wow, PJ, it's lovely!


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish it was like on facebook where you could "like" a post or a picture :lol: 
but I definitely "like" this painting.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Dinosaurgirl said:


> I wish it was like on facebook where you could "like" a post or a picture :lol:
> but I definitely "like" this painting.


It is!  
On Facebook I'm "PJs Hedgehog Paintings"
and I have a website too (hehe! never would have thought I would say that!)
PJsPaintings.weebly.com


leopardhedgehog said:


> Agreed, PJ, Poptart is a REALLY cute name for a hedgehog. Great job, PJM! And would the beautiful Poptart be a black-eyed white hedgehog or a platinum hedgehog.


Actually, she's Apricot (but I did accidentally make her a bit more tan)


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I am now a fan


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> Dinosaurgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it was like on facebook where you could "like" a post or a picture :lol:
> ...


Ohhhh...I didn't think it was too tan...again, beautiful painting


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Another painting i want so bad, i may have to get one of Henry now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's gorgeous, I just love his expression. It's so life like I want to go up and hug him


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

wonderful!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! Thanks guys!


----------

